# 65 Lincoln Lowrider Station Wagon



## geetee66 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll never have enough money, time or skill to have a 1:1 lowrider, but I totally love them. We don't see many here in the UK. Rain and salted winter roads would ruin the chrome and our highways are like the surface of the moon...full of craters. 
Every car I build is viewed with the possibility of layin' it low.
I saw this kit and thought 'not many of those around' so I had to give it a go.
The roof was included in the kit, so after looking for and not finding many examples on the internet, of a Wagon version, I was compelled to make this. Mainly because it seems to be rare, but also, because the length of this car begs to be slammed low.

































Amps and speakers are from ScaleDreams, wheels are from Pegasus.


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

That is one sexy wagon! Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very kool color combo,I don't see this grill used to often it looks great.I feel you about never owning a 1:1.My last 78 Monte Carlo was stolen and drivin into a storage and I only had liability on the insurance.Now I drive a boring Silverado but I dream of a 59 Cadillac hearse!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats one kool build ! Color combo makes it REAL clean .


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that thing is TOO cool!!! I love everything about it! the colour, the stance, the uniqueness...all around cool:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: NICE!!! Your right it looks perfect slammed :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice execution of a otherwise ugly kit.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> that thing is TOO cool!!! I love everything about it! the colour, the stance, the uniqueness...all around cool:thumbsup:


X2!!!! BADASS WAGON


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, you've done very well. Great quality


----------

